# Best Restraint For Hoof Trimming?



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I thought I was getting my Nigerian Dwarves, 9 and 13 weeks, to the point where I could do hoof trimming without restraint and gave it a shot. ( It's been very wet here and I didn't like the way the outer wall was growing and wrapping under the hoof already ). 

Wrong. 

Two were small enough to handle on my own, the older one I had to pin against the wall, which neither of us cared for. 

I'm leaning towards getting a stanchion for future trims, since the goats are really tame and I want them to remain that way. But thought I'd pick your brains since I've seen other methods mentioned such as tying them to a post, and other means. 

What's your preference?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've always used a milk stand. It helps SO MUCH! My goats don't seem to mind having their front feet done. But doing back feet can elicit a war (depending on the goat and the hormone levels of said goat). With their head and neck secured, I have alot more control so neither I nor they get hurt. (much  )


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Stanchion is definitely easiest. For my bucks and my young goats that are too little for the stanchion, I have one of those bucket straps, and I attached a carribeaner to the loop end. I snap one end on the goat's collar and snap the carribeaner to the fence. Doesn't give them much room to get away, but is still quick and easy to unhook them afterward. Just give them a treat afterwards and they'll forgive the indignity


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate stanchions personally because it's hard to hold them up having a bad shoulder BUT I would use that before tying to a fence or whatever. I don't know why but they can still wiggle like crazy! I have to use the thing to a fence for the boys because what I use their big horns won't fit threw. 
But this is like what I use (just mine is probably 100 years old)








It does put them on ground level which is hard on the back but works for me. If you go into valleyvet they also have a head thing that secures onto a fence and keeps them put (for the most part) I've been debating on getting it for my boys but again they will be on ground level. 
I also have a tilt table and if it wasn't for the fact it takes longer to push their fat butts into it then it does trim their feet I would swear by that. Basically it's like a calf table and you tilt It onto its side and the bottom opens up.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input folks. 

They're small for a stanchion now, but I'll probably get it so they have time to get used to getting treats on it.

Tonight it seems all is forgiven, and the two little ones were very at ease with me holding their legs, even the hind legs, and lifting them as they got a health backscratch. The older one, I gave him the same scratches but then petted him as well, running my hands down to his hooves. He didn't flinch or run away like yesterday, so that's progress.

They're such good boys, very loveable, and I want to keep them that way!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, I use a stanchion to hoof trim well. My little Mini-Lamancha doeling fit into my stanchion (built for standard sized goats) easily by the time she was 1-2 months old, so yours should be fine in that respect.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ours do well with one of us holdin them and up on their play thing. Holdin is more like rubbin and pettin with a good hug squeeze though really. And the other standin on the ground pickin up a hoof and doin it. My nigi is now a dream to milk on the stand but doin her hooves there is a nightmare lol! Everyone else is ok but nervous on the stand for trims. So the plaything wins here.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been looking around at some stanchion ideas and the ones that can be purchased online. I think to save time for other pre-Winter work around here, I'll just end up buying one. I understand the one I like, they maybe able to pull their heads out. However someone who had that happen said they got a swimming pool noodle and put it on the headpiece which worked well, and seems more comfortable for the goat. 

In the meantime, I have been working with them, getting them used to having their legs handled and lifted. The older of the three still isn't too thrilled with it, and if nothing else the stanchion will be for him more than the other two. Last night one of them was getting an apparently hypnotic back scratch as I lifted his hoofs in the air, held them there, and then put them down. Did the first two and no kidding, he lifted his rear leg forward, seemingly offering it to me! Got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a ND Buck and a Pygmy Doe, We tie their head close to an object, (esp the buck). and then ill sit there and pet them and assist holding whilst my wife trims their hooves. Sometimes they chill and we can do it without holding them and then sometimes they bolt.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I prefer not to use a stanchion for hoof trimming. It puts my face too close to the tools. For Nigies I would probably just tie them to the fence and kneel with their hoof across my knee. It's best to restrain goats the first few times you trim hooves, even if eventually you want to leave them loose. I can trim some of mine without any kind of restraint, and in fact I've sometimes trimmed hooves on loose goats out in the pasture, but that takes time and training. Young goats have a tendency to panic the first few times you hold up their hooves, and restraining them prevents them from bolting or learning bad habits. Goats that can move away are actually more likely to work themselves into a panic than goats that are secured. I usually tie my goats in halters but you'd probably have trouble finding halters small enough for young Nigies. With goats that small it's enough to tie them by the collar and use your body to help restrain them against a fence. With our little babies I've even sometimes held them on my lap to work with hooves.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you plan on breeding your goats and having milk, get a stanchion, they will need to get used to it anyway. I have to do all "maintenance " alone, and except for large bucks, I can do all shots, hoof trims, boluses, etc from the stanchion. I let mine play on it from the time they are very small.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I prefer not to use a stanchion for hoof trimming. It puts my face too close to the tools. For Nigies I would probably just tie them to the fence and kneel with their hoof across my knee. It's best to restrain goats the first few times you trim hooves, even if eventually you want to leave them loose. I can trim some of mine without any kind of restraint, and in fact I've sometimes trimmed hooves on loose goats out in the pasture, but that takes time and training. Young goats have a tendency to panic the first few times you hold up their hooves, and restraining them prevents them from bolting or learning bad habits. Goats that can move away are actually more likely to work themselves into a panic than goats that are secured. I usually tie my goats in halters but you'd probably have trouble finding halters small enough for young Nigies. With goats that small it's enough to tie them by the collar and use your body to help restrain them against a fence. With our little babies I've even sometimes held them on my lap to work with hooves.


How hard is Finn and Sputnik to trim? I showed a person at work today those two and they were like..THEY"RE LIKE HORSES! I said yeah and they're both over 200lb. HUGE Gotees


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeffers Supply offers a "baby alpaca" and "medium alpaca" halter by Weaver that fit the Nigerians very well. I use the baby size on my 2 ND and the medium size on my mini alpine. Cost about $13 each.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Jeffers Supply offers a "baby alpaca" and "medium alpaca" halter by Weaver that fit the Nigerians very well. I use the baby size on my 2 ND and the medium size on my mini alpine. Cost about $13 each.


I also use the baby alpaca halters on my nds. Weavers' Leathers made the ones I have.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MadCatX said:


> How hard is Finn and Sputnik to trim? I showed a person at work today those two and they were like..THEY"RE LIKE HORSES! I said yeah and they're both over 200lb. HUGE Gotees


I actually almost never have to trim them any more now that they're grown. I usually trim them up a little when we're going to a parade or show just to take the rough edges off, but I rarely have to trim more than slivers, which is good because their hooves are as tough as truck tires! I usually will only trim after they've been wet for a while to avoid dulling my tools and hurting my hands.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - Dulling tools - that is a hoof. Awesome, Ive showed your two goats to alot of people.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Good input. I'm still kinda on the fence about buying the stanchion, since it's only for three goats and some reviews say ND's can pull their heads free from it. 

Sounds like a halter and tying them off could afford the same result for a fraction of the cost. Especially with someone holding them or offering treats during the trimming. May be well worth the 10 bucks or whatever to try it first.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I use a collar and lead and tie to fences once they are older. Babies just sit in my lap. I used to have a milk stand when I had 80 goats but I still seemed to do most of them just clipped to the fence. Now that I have only 15 I would probably use the stand. I never used to because it too so long to get each one then put the paddock on the stand with food etc. where as with the collar I could do them just in the paddock


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just do it on the ground but I'm weird and often told so. But I do goat and sheep hoof trimming as a business so I guess I'm used to it. I have clients that use stanchions if they start trimming their own and it seems to work for them. Less fighting. Though I would recommend putting it against a wall so they can't fall of the side when or if they start fussing


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

so yesterday we clipped the two animals. I just attached a lead to a tree..I held them while the wife trimmed them up. Clyde actually let us do his hooves..except his back legs, he fussed some but for the most part chilled. Of course afterwards i had to shower...eh...buckling perfume.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. 

I know it sounds silly, but when we had goats in the past I had one that didn't trust me and I couldn't get near. When we got these three young guys I said I wasn't going have that again. They are very tame, but already the older of the three is looking to be my pain in the butt when it comes to this kinds stuff. I just want to make sure I don't do anything to make him like his predecessor.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If your goats trust you now, they should not turn mistrustful if you continue handling them every day. Occasionally restraining them for things they don't like (shots, hoof trimming, worming) does not destroy their trust unless you are yourself skittish about the activity, or cruel, unfair, or inconsistent with them during the process. Restraining your goats and expecting them to behave for a procedure--even an unpleasant one--will not by itself cause them to fear you. 

Some goats do better with firm handling. I found that my most skittish goat, Sputnik, improved dramatically once I stopped tiptoeing around him and started behaving more like a drill sergeant and expecting him to, "Stand up!" "Be still!" "Don't dare whack me with those horns!" "Do NOT kick me!" and "Hold that foot up, Private!" He needed the security that came with having specific, clear instructions to follow--instructions that he knew would be enforced. He became much less skittish once I started calling the shots instead of worrying about whether I might frighten him.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Damfino, that's very reassuring advice!!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Good input. I'm still kinda on the fence about buying the stanchion, since it's only for three goats and some reviews say ND's can pull their heads free from it.
> 
> Sounds like a halter and tying them off could afford the same result for a fraction of the cost. Especially with someone holding them or offering treats during the trimming. May be well worth the 10 bucks or whatever to try it first.


I use a stanchion for everything. I have one out in the barn for clipping, and in the milk room for milking, usually the hoof trimming etc. My husband made it out of scrap lumber with a removable side that works on either side and I had a key hole but changed it to the metal clamp style. I can do my 16 girls easily myself. Bucks -Husband holds them against a stump in their pen and I do their feet.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Hoof trimming is definitely a chore I struggle with, but I find it much easier if the hooves are about 2' off the ground.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I still haven't gotten around to build a stanchion, but yesterday found that the boys are still small enough that it's easy to pick them up and trim while someone holds them. My older of the three, who I thought would put up a fight, really didn't. He held more still than the other two, and rewarded with some well timed scratches in that goat sweet spot, it went really well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I trim hooves the same way I trim dogs' nails at work. It takes patience but they've gotten used to it and I don't have to put up with much anymore. I use a milking stand and fill the bowl with orchard grass or alfalfa pellets.

I pet them and let them know where I am and slide my hand down their leg to let them know to shift their weight. Once the foot isnt bearing weight I can easily pick it up. If the struggle or try to kick I let them but I don't let go and don't let them put their foot down. I just wait for a lull in their struggle, once they realize that if I was going to cut off their leg, I'd have done it already. When I'm done with a foot I put it down gently and give them praise. When I put the foot down, they have to be still and calm, otherwise I keep holding it. 

It helps to have the stand against a wall or have someone making sure the goat won't step off the other side of the platform. I always stand to the goat's left and reach under for the front right hoof. I also follow the same order: back left, back right, front left, front right, then any finishing touches. I stick to a routine so they're never surprised about what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

We've been working on that with the younger two, and they'll let me check their hooves to inspect them but not enough to actually trim them. Maybe it's knowing they can't really run off while being held, and the attention they're getting that maybe made this work out so well. Whatever the case, I'll take it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they need trimming, you must fight with them and say who is boss. 
When they have their tantrum, wait a bit while holding their leg to trim, wait for them to stopped yanking, then trim. Repeat.

The more you deal with their hooves, the easier it may get. Although, with some, they will fight at first, until you put them in their place.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> If they need trimming, you must fight with them and say who is boss.


I'm seeing the value in that more and more. As someone else mentioned, they get over it quickly and don't seem to hold a grudge unlike the three I had years ago. If ever there was a testament to getting them young and used to being handled, this is it. Even on the days they're noisy because they want attention! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is in addition to, not instead of, the input you've already received. I give a signal that always means I'm done and about to put the hoof down. They learn and don't keep trying to put it down (in case I really am done), and aren't caught off guard by me suddenly dropping the hoof.

My signal is simply "Hoof Down" but it can be anything, so long as it is the same anything.

I developed this habit when I was dealing with the much larger horses and cattle I used to have. So much better when they could trust me to tell them I really was done.


----------

